# Bread Knife



## mhertel (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi All!,

This is my first post after lurking for quite some time.. I just got back into cooking after a almost 30 year break..When I started I was into german knives, most of which I still own. I had to replace my chef's knife, so I opted for a 240mm Tojirio DP which I love.

Now I am looking to get at a decent bread knife and I really have my heart set in the the 270mm tojiro ITK.

My colleagues in the kitchen are trying to pursvade me to just get a cheap Victorinox one..

My question now is.. is there a big difference between these? I don't mind spending some $$ one a decent knife, but if it's not really necessary I'd rather spend it on some other gear..


----------



## denverveggienut (Mar 8, 2012)

I've got a Tojiro ITK. It hasn't really wowed me at all. It came with a honking big bur along the edge. That's not the worst thing in the world with a non-serrated knife, but with a serrated knife, I find it unacceptable. I'd say either save some money and get a Victorinox or a cheapie white-handle job from your local kitchen supply house, or spend a little bit more and get the MAC.

My 2 cents.

John


----------



## mhertel (Mar 1, 2014)

wow, that is actually the first bad review I've read about the ITK.. It would be easier if you could actually see them in person before buying them,,,


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

The ITK is a knock off of the MAC and is a very good knife at that price point.  Knocking back a burr is not difficult and hey it's a production knife and every now and then one slips by the goalie.  Unfortunately the MAC has see a huge price increase and that makes the ITK way more attractive.  CKTG has a Tojiro DP bread knife but it's on the short side.


----------



## anton kudris (Aug 7, 2013)

Mike9 said:


> The ITK is a knock off of the MAC and is a very good knife at that price point.


Are you sure? They looks pretty different to my eye. Cite from KKF: "MAC has reverse serrations (AKA scallops) while the Tojiro has rounded over tips".

I have no personal experience with MAC but have read a lot of good things about it. I have read some good and some not so good things about Tojiro, but I have a personal experience with this knife. Has it for about half a year by now. Using daily. At first I didn't like handle fit and finish and wasn't impressed with how it cut. But it slowly grow on me. The more I use it - the more I fall in love. After few months I've made a new handle and now it's one of the most used and loved knife in my kitchen.

Haven't noticed any burr issues with my Tojiro.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I have a MAC and it's a great knife. SB-105





  








chefknivestogo_2267_66325116




__
mike9


__
Mar 1, 2014








Tojiro ITK 270





  








chefknivestogo_2267_66476794




__
mike9


__
Mar 1, 2014








I don't know about you, but they look pretty similar to me. I believe MR used the MAC as the model for the ITK and it's exclusive to CKTG.

And in case anyone hasn't seen it Rick Theory does a great video on it.


----------



## anton kudris (Aug 7, 2013)

Mike, they pictures that you shared looks almost identical. But the MAC bread knives that I actually have seen looked different… probably they were old models.

Yet here's another picture about difference in the edge shape.





  








attachment.php?attachmentid=18239&stc=1&thumb=1&d=




__
anton kudris


__
Mar 1, 2014








Yet I'm not sure to when this picture was made and what MAC knife is referenced here


----------



## denverveggienut (Mar 8, 2012)

Mike9 said:


> The ITK is a knock off of the MAC and is a very good knife at that price point. Knocking back a burr is not difficult and hey it's a production knife and every now and then one slips by the goalie. Unfortunately the MAC has see a huge price increase and that makes the ITK way more attractive. CKTG has a Tojiro DP bread knife but it's on the short side.


I don't know, with the ITK at $60 (CKtG) and the MAC at $90 (Cutlery and More or Amazon), I'd be inclined to go with the MAC, just based on my experience. What's your method for getting rid of a big burr on a scalloped-edge knife? I've heard that if you get a wooden dowel that's about the same diameter as the rounds of the scallops, then wrap fine wet-dry sandpaper around the dowel, you can sharpen scalloped edges, but I just haven't gotten around to hassling with that yet.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

If the bur is on the back side then swipe it on a stone, or steel till it's gone.  Look - a knock off of a coach bag is not a coach bag - similar yes, but 100% same - show me.  Same thing applies here I think.  The OP inquired about the ITK - You DVN do not like it - cool, but that's not to say it's a bad knife.  Maybe you got a bad one - it happens.  You should have sent it back and got another.  There are dozens of youtube videos on sharpening serrated and scalloped edges.  The SB-105 for $90 is a good deal I think I paid $69 for mine year before last they have gone up in price.


----------



## mhertel (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies guys! I will see if I can get to take a look at a ITK in person locally here (knifewear)


----------



## denverveggienut (Mar 8, 2012)

Mike9 said:


> If the bur is on the back side then swipe it on a stone, or steel till it's gone. Look - a knock off of a coach bag is not a coach bag - similar yes, but 100% same - show me. Same thing applies here I think. The OP inquired about the ITK - You DVN do not like it - cool, but that's not to say it's a bad knife. Maybe you got a bad one - it happens. You should have sent it back and got another. There are dozens of youtube videos on sharpening serrated and scalloped edges. The SB-105 for $90 is a good deal I think I paid $69 for mine year before last they have gone up in price.


I think the OP's idea to see one in person is a good one. Swiping the ITK on a steel didn't help much with the burr. Like I said, it is a honking big burr. You can see it easily. Maybe I should have returned it, but it was a gift. Due to a gift-giving screw up, I actually ended up with two and my wife tried to return the second one new in the box to CKtG, but they refused it because we were outside the 30-day window. We gave it to my in-laws unopened. I'll have to check next time I'm out their way to see if it has the same issue as the one I'm using. One of these days, I'll size a dowel and use some sandpaper to give it a proper treatment.


----------



## mhertel (Mar 1, 2014)

I have one more question about the ITK.. I have been looking and I have found 2 different pictures that claim to be the same knife.. are they the same, just different writing on the blade?




  








W500-H300-F-687.jpg




__
mhertel


__
Mar 8, 2014











  








chefknivestogo_2267_66383121.jpg




__
mhertel


__
Mar 8, 2014


----------



## denverveggienut (Mar 8, 2012)

I think so. The kanji are the same, as far as I can see, just a slightly different layout. I got mine from CKtG around 14 months ago and it looks like the one on the right. I have seen another logo that looks very different, but I think they are all the same knife.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

My understanding is the Tojiro is exclusive import by/to CKTG, however if you go to global rakuten you can find them in Japan listed as "Jiro" along with other knives from Tojiro.  If the manufacturer changes the specs any it's most likely across the board.


----------



## mhertel (Mar 1, 2014)

ok, thanks guys.. I'll be looking at one on thursday


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

The New West Knifeworks Super Bread Knife is actually a very nice bread knife.
[product="26673"]New West Knifeworks Super Bread Knife [/product]
The other that I would recommend is:
[product="0"]Mac Carving Or Bread Knife Sb105 [/product]


----------



## mhertel (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks Nicko!


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

The Mac Superior is hard to beat and it's good for more than bread. I like mine so much I rehandled it "Hankotsu" style in ironwood, and ziricote with maple spacers and brass pins:





  








IMG_20140306_170848_zpsb3f80a16.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 10, 2014











  








IMG_20140306_170840_zps9643759a.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 10, 2014











  








IMG_20140306_170835_zps34ad4bb1.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 10, 2014











  








IMG_20140306_170828_zps9f613b84.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 10, 2014


----------



## mhertel (Mar 1, 2014)

Good job on the rehandle..Looks great!


----------



## carpenter (Aug 19, 2011)

How often will you be using the knife? For me a bread knife isn't the sexiest knife on the rack, nor the most used. I think the Victorinox knives--although popular--are over rated. I just replaced a 20 year old 10" Forschener with a 12" Dexter Russel. I paid $40. I think those two brands are great but if you want an upgrade then go with a Mac.

I think an 8" is too short, a 10" is pretty much the right size but the 12 sure comes in handy.

http://knives.dexter1818.com/s46912.html


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Another vote for the Super Bread Knife from New West.


----------



## notswedishchef (Oct 24, 2013)

Mac and be done with it.  Forschner's are all you really need but every once and a while, the mac proves it's flat out a better cutting tool.  If I were to start over with my kit tomm., the Mac would be probably the only gauranteed re-buy.

All knives are tools, there is a decent chance they will be damaged, stolen, abused......it's a risk in the biz......I always look for value/ performance vs. glitz and glam.  If you're on a budget, Forschner 12", if not.......cough up roughly 2x as much and get the Mac.


----------



## lennyd (Dec 3, 2010)

I can not be sure to what level you have returned to cooking etc (home, line cook, prep etc), or what level of use your knife will see and that would be helpful info to offer better specific advice. 

Still unless you will be slicing crusty bread your entire shift all week long my recommendation is to find a less expensive bread knife and use the savings to allow an upgrade in a more utilized knife. 

It's been a while since I have made this recommendation so I will post it again as the Shun Kai (low end and low cost) I have been using for years now still shows almost no change from when it was new and though not the best made and does have a cheap composite or plastic handle etc is still about the best value in my drawer. 

I don't know the current pricing, or if there had been any changes etc but being is was and is sharper and a better performer than any of the brand name German or other western bread knives I have owned (Pro-S or Mundial 6200 etc) and was purchased in the $10 range at a discount retail (gen merchandise type store) so I'm getting a while lot of bang for the buck. 

That said I must disclose my purchases are value driven (good quality at a good price and not least or most expensive etc) but I would choose this one again up to around $30, and that is more than what I remember retail being when I got it. 

With add limited use as most bread knives see I just didn't see the value in spending $100, and the difference saved saw very good use in upgrading my choice in a chefs knife.


----------



## lennyd (Dec 3, 2010)

Couple pics





  








shun kai bread knife.jpg




__
lennyd


__
Mar 11, 2014












  








shun kai bread knife 1.jpg




__
lennyd


__
Mar 11, 2014


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

carpenter said:


> I think an 8" is too short, a 10" is pretty much the right size but the 12 sure comes in handy.


 Not if you're slicing apples for a tarte. An 8 or even a 6 would be just about right for that job. And I love my 12 inch Henckels for slicing bacon off the slab. it's really a weighty knife and that extra weight comes in really handy for something as resistant as bacon - skin on.


----------



## lennyd (Dec 3, 2010)

kokopuffs said:


> Not if you're slicing apples for a tarte. An 8 or even a 6 would be just about right for that job. And I love my 12 inch Henckels for slicing bacon off the slab. it's really a weighty knife and that extra weight comes in really handy for something as resistant as bacon - skin on.


Good points for specific use or needs.

We need to think ahead for what our needs will be before being able to make "best" choices.


----------



## lennyd (Dec 3, 2010)

currently the white handle Forschner is on clearance 19.99

http://www.cutleryandmore.com/forsc...um=Email&utm_source=ExactTarget&utm_campaign=


----------

